# PC Games 6/12: Diablo 3 im Test + Obsidian-Rollenspiel Alpha Protocol als Vollversion auf zwei DVDs



## Petra_Froehlich (25. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games 6/12: Diablo 3 im Test + Obsidian-Rollenspiel Alpha Protocol als Vollversion auf zwei DVDs* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games 6/12: Diablo 3 im Test + Obsidian-Rollenspiel Alpha Protocol als Vollversion auf zwei DVDs


----------



## Happykind (25. Mai 2012)

hört sich doch sehr gut an. Werde sie mir am mittwoch wieder holen. Ich bin schon auf euer Special gespannt. schön düsteres cover habt ihr gemacht. Weiter so!! Nur hoffe ich, dass viele Videos auf der DVD sind und die Kommentare auf der DVD mal langsam Gamestar niveau bekommen. Auch über Redaktionsvideos, wo ihr vor der Kamera steht, wünsche ich mir, damit man sieht, was bei euch in der Redaktion so läuft.


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

so auf den ersten Blick gibt´s da zwei Dinge die mich irgendwie dann doch stören bzw. die eher Suboptimal sind:
zum einem die Werbung auf S. 30, die so ins Bild ragt sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus, das wirkt schon so als ob Anzeigenabteilung und Layout nicht zusammen gearbeitet hätten und dieWerbung auf S. 36 ist auch irgendwie etwas doof platziert 

Wobei aber der Ausblick auf das nächste Heft und die Vollversionen wieder super sind


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> so auf den ersten Blick gibt´s da zwei Dinge die mich irgendwie dann doch stören bzw. die eher Suboptimal sind:
> zum einem die Werbung auf S. 30, die so ins Bild ragt sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus, das wirkt schon so als ob Anzeigenabteilung und Layout nicht zusammen gearbeitet hätten und dieWerbung auf S. 36 ist auch irgendwie etwas doof platziert


Wenn eine Anzeige doof aussieht, kannst du dir sicher sein: Das liegt an dem Kunden, der die Werbung gebucht hat. Besonders bei sogenannten Störern, also Anzeigen auf redaktionellen Seiten (im Gegensatz zu ganzseitigen Anzeigen) beweisen die Kunden oft viel Kreativität. Sieht hirnrissig aus, aber dafür bezahlen die Leute nun mal.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> so auf den ersten Blick gibt´s da zwei Dinge die mich irgendwie dann doch stören bzw. die eher Suboptimal sind:
> zum einem die Werbung auf S. 30, die so ins Bild ragt sieht überhaupt nicht gut aus


 Sei froh, die verdeckt einen CoD-Screenshot. Dein Augenlicht ist also gerettet.


----------



## Enisra (25. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn eine Anzeige doof aussieht, kannst du dir sicher sein: Das liegt an dem Kunden, der die Werbung gebucht hat. Besonders bei sogenannten Störern, also Anzeigen auf redaktionellen Seiten (im Gegensatz zu ganzseitigen Anzeigen) beweisen die Kunden oft viel Kreativität. Sieht hirnrissig aus, aber dafür bezahlen die Leute nun mal.


 
ah, achso
naja, gut, ist ja leider nichts neues das Unternehmen oft komische Vorstellungen haben von ihrer Werbung


----------



## Ichhier (26. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei aber der Ausblick auf das nächste Heft und die Vollversionen wieder super sind


 
Was ist denn die VV im nächsten Heft?


----------



## Enisra (26. Mai 2012)

neben Alarm für Cobra 11 als hoffentlich netten zwischendurch Renn-Snack auch World of Goo


----------



## Litusail (26. Mai 2012)

Alpha Protocol als VV?!

is gekauft!


----------



## Midoryu1 (26. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn eine Anzeige doof aussieht, kannst du dir sicher sein: Das liegt an dem Kunden, der die Werbung gebucht hat. Besonders bei sogenannten Störern, also Anzeigen auf redaktionellen Seiten (im Gegensatz zu ganzseitigen Anzeigen) beweisen die Kunden oft viel Kreativität. Sieht hirnrissig aus, aber dafür bezahlen die Leute nun mal.


 
Interessant...
Vielen Dank für diesen informativen Exkurs in die große und bunte Welt der Printwerbung.
(Und an Enisra, für die Nachfrage.)

Nachtrag:
@PeterBathge
Ich will ja dieser Stelle Mal ein Lob aussprechen, für Ihren Blog. http://volodojo.wordpress.com/
Habe da gerade die oberen beiden Artikel gelesen und werde auch in Zukunft immer Mal wieder reinschauen.
Sehr unterhaltsam und leider auch irgendwie wahr das alles.
Das Debakel mit den NPC-Namen ließe sich doch einfach dadurch lösen, dass Questgeber in anderer Farbe angezeigt werden. Dem ist nicht so?
 Ich habe das erste "Witcher" 2 Mal durchgespielt, aber der zweite schreckt mich ob der Umgestaltung der Spielwelt und ihrer Charaktere ziemlich ab. Irgendwann, Geralt, irgendwann.
    Ich sehe da noch ein Problem, mit dem all-kennenden Hauptcharakter:
    Woher weiß der denn all' die Namen, verdammt? 
    Ist der mir etwa schonmal vorausgegangen, um zu sehen, was da noch so kommt?
        "Ach ja, das hier ist übrigens der Karl-Heinz Peter... Sach' ma was, Karl..."


----------



## gamersince1984 (26. Mai 2012)

Die DVD hat einen Menü-Fehler, man kann die Tests nicht auswählen. Bekommen Abonnenten eine funktionierende nachgeliefert?


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Mai 2012)

gamersince1984 schrieb:


> Die DVD hat einen Menü-Fehler, man kann die Tests nicht auswählen. Bekommen Abonnenten eine funktionierende nachgeliefert?


 Hier scheint jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden zu haben.
http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...09990-fehlerhaftes-dvd-menue.html#post9459873


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2012)

Und man hat uns erhört. Zumindest die erste Ausgabe ist schon mal als PDF dabei. Vielen Dank dafür schonmal 

Bisher gefällt mir die Ausgabe sehr gut. Sind vor allem sehr viele gute und interessante Vorschauberichte drin. Company of Heroes 2, Resident Evil 6, Dishonored, Dragon Commander, FIFA & PES 13 und das neue Divinity. Vor allem bei letzterem bin ich jetzt schon Feuer und Flamme, darauf freu ich mich schon riesig.
Prima Ausgabe 

Nur das mit der DVD und dem Menü ist etwas ärgerlich, aber hier haben Leute ja schon Lösungsmöglichkeiten geschrieben, danke auch dafür


----------



## Neo282 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe vergeblich versucht Alpha Protocol zu installieren. Ich bekomme, kurz bevor der Kopiervorgang der 3 DVD's beendet ist, einen Fehler. Danach ist der Kopiervorgang beendet und das Spiel Installiert sich. Während der Installation kommt dann ein crc-Fehler der data2.cap.002 und die Installation bricht ab. Diesen Prozess mit dem Kopieren und Installieren habe ich schon 4 mal probiert. Es kam leider immer das gleiche Ergebnis heraus. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
MfG Stefan


----------



## BikeRider (27. Mai 2012)

Neo282 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vergeblich versucht Alpha Protocol zu installieren. Ich bekomme, kurz bevor der Kopiervorgang der 3 DVD's beendet ist, einen Fehler. Danach ist der Kopiervorgang beendet und das Spiel Installiert sich. Während der Installation kommt dann ein crc-Fehler der data2.cap.002 und die Installation bricht ab. Diesen Prozess mit dem Kopieren und Installieren habe ich schon 4 mal probiert. Es kam leider immer das gleiche Ergebnis heraus. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
> MfG Stefan


 Wow - Hoffentlich kommt dieser Fehler nicht auch bei mir.
Eigentlich mochte ich mir das Heft auch kaufen.
Bei meinen Glück hab ich auch solche Fehler.


----------



## Enisra (27. Mai 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wow - Hoffentlich kommt dieser Fehler nicht auch bei mir.
> Eigentlich mochte ich mir das Heft auch kaufen.
> Bei meinen Glück hab ich auch solche Fehler.


 
also ich hatte keine Probleme mit der Installation und das Spiel läuft auch, das kann also sein dass das einfach nen Macken beim DVD-Pressen der einen gab


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Mai 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wow - Hoffentlich kommt dieser Fehler nicht auch bei mir.
> Eigentlich mochte ich mir das Heft auch kaufen.
> Bei meinen Glück hab ich auch solche Fehler.


 Das kann immer mal passieren, aber der Service von PC Games ist da glaube ich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Habe es selbst noch nicht machen müssen, aber vermutlich bekommt man nach einem Nachweis des Kaufs der Zeitschrift, eine Ersatz-DVD zugeschickt.

Jedenfalls hatte ich bis jetzt bei den PCG-DVDs am wenigsten Probleme, im Gegensatz zu denen von Gamestar und CBS. Aber an die Qualität von den DVDs bei Spielen reicht es nicht heran.

Ich wäre auch bereit deutlich mehr für das Heft zu bezahlen, wenn die Qualität und/oder Schutz der DVDs sich dadurch verbessern lässt.
Ich vermute die ganzen Hefte werden oft gestapelt, zumindest lassen die Abdrücke die man auf der Oberfläche der DVDs manchmal sieht und die wahrscheinlich durch das Gewicht der aufeinander liegenden Hefte entstanden sind, diesen Schluss zu.

Oder die Produktion ist einfach nicht die beste. Aber wie gesagt bei PC Games habe ich die mit Abstand wenigsten Probleme.


----------



## bigkosy (28. Mai 2012)

Hätte mir auch Videos zu den anderen Tests (Diablo3, Ironfront, Dirt, RE ORC, Binary Domain und The Walking Dead) gewünscht.

Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was zu Diablo3 im nächsten Heft.


----------



## Batmanle (28. Mai 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit DRM, Registrierungen, etc. aus? Ich meine, bei Amazon mal in den Rezensionen gelesen zu haben, dass es bei Alpha Protocol da irgendwas in der Richtung gab (weiß nimmer genau, in welcher Form). Ich wollte mir das Spiel schon damals holen, das hatte mich aber abgeschreckt. Wär cool, wenn da jemand was zu sagen könnte.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Mai 2012)

Ein Grund weshalb ich Alpha Protocol trotz Online-Aktivierung geholt habe war, das es bei der Version der CBS keinen gab, daher schätze ich, das es auch hier keinen gibt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2012)

Midoryu;9460289 8
[U schrieb:
			
		

> Nachtrag:[/U]
> @PeterBathge
> Ich will ja dieser Stelle Mal ein Lob aussprechen, für Ihren Blog. Volo-Dojo
> Habe da gerade die oberen beiden Artikel gelesen und werde auch in Zukunft immer Mal wieder reinschauen.
> ...



Dankeschön für das Lob 
Alles Weitere dann aber bitte in den Blog-Kommentaren oder per PN klären, ich will ja nicht das Forum hier mit Diskussionen über meine private Seite zuspammen, sonst bekomme ich von einem der Moderatoren noch eine Verwarnung wegen der vielen Werbung ^^



bigkosy schrieb:


> Hätte mir auch Videos zu den anderen Tests  (Diablo3, Ironfront, Dirt, RE ORC, Binary Domain und The Walking Dead)  gewünscht.
> 
> Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was zu Diablo3 im nächsten Heft.


 
Leider kamen viele Testmuster erst nach DVD-Abgabeschluss, der stets eine Woche vor der Heftabgabe liegt (unter anderem wegen der USK-Freigabe). Zu Diablo 3 wird es auf jeden Fall nächstes Mal noch ein Video im Rahmen einer Nachbetrachtung des Spiels auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufen geben.



Batmanle schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit DRM, Registrierungen, etc. aus? Ich meine, bei Amazon mal in den Rezensionen gelesen zu haben, dass es bei Alpha Protocol da irgendwas in der Richtung gab (weiß nimmer genau, in welcher Form). Ich wollte mir das Spiel schon damals holen, das hatte mich aber abgeschreckt. Wär cool, wenn da jemand was zu sagen könnte.


Die Version auf unserer DVD hat keinen Kopierschutz.


----------



## BikeRider (28. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das kann immer mal passieren, aber der Service von PC Games ist da glaube ich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Habe es selbst noch nicht machen müssen, aber vermutlich bekommt man nach einem Nachweis des Kaufs der Zeitschrift, eine Ersatz-DVD zugeschickt.
> 
> Jedenfalls hatte ich bis jetzt bei den PCG-DVDs am wenigsten Probleme, im Gegensatz zu denen von Gamestar und CBS. Aber an die Qualität von den DVDs bei Spielen reicht es nicht heran.
> 
> ...


 Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren.

Da hast du recht. Mit Datenträgern von PC-Games habe ich bisher auch keine Probleme.
Bei DVDs von PCGH war das nicht immer so.


----------



## Wallrider (28. Mai 2012)

Nach Torchlight die nächste gute Vollversion.
Finde ich gut, dass ihr Rollenspiele auf die DVD packt, sehr schön.

Besonders gefallen haben mir auch die Artikel von "Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns", "Divinity: Original Sin" und "Dragon Commander".
Wenn Dishonored ähnlich gut wird wie "Dark Messiah", ist es so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Mai 2012)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Wenn Dishonored ähnlich gut wird wie "Dark Messiah", ist es so gut wie gekauft.



Ich hoffe es. Das Spiel hat mich wirklich gepackt, es ist so ein unheimlich faszinierender Mix aus bekannten Gameplay-Elementen und einem gänzlich neuen Szenario. Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich es auf der E3 erstmals selbst spielen


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2012)

*hab mich geirrt* sorry

EDIT:
Habe verpeilt, dass es 2 DVDs gibt.^^


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Mai 2012)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> ...
> Da hast du recht. Mit Datenträgern von PC-Games habe ich bisher auch keine Probleme.


 Nur um das klar zu stellen, das ich überhaupt keine Probleme hatte, habe ich nicht gesagt.  Aber die ließen sich in den wenigen Fällen durch vorsichtiges Säubern der DVDs lösen. Ich musste also nie den Service beanspruchen, um eine DVD zu erhalten.

Im Gegensatz zur GS oder CBS bzw. die hat so einen erst gar nicht, da muss man in das Geschäft zurück wo man sich die Zeitschrift gekauft hat, um diese umzutauschen.


----------



## greatgooglymoogly (28. Mai 2012)

hab das selbe problem wie stefan.


----------



## ViktorEippert (28. Mai 2012)

Wallrider schrieb:


> Besonders gefallen haben mir auch die Artikel von "Dishonored: Die Maske des Zorns", "Divinity: Original Sin" und "Dragon Commander".


 


Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bisher gefällt mir die Ausgabe sehr gut. Sind vor allem sehr viele gute  und interessante Vorschauberichte drin. [...] Dragon Commander, [...] und das neue  Divinity. Vor allem bei letzterem bin ich jetzt schon Feuer und Flamme,  darauf freu ich mich schon riesig.
> Prima Ausgabe


 
Na das freut mich zu hören. 
Dann hat es sich ja gelohnt, mehr Seiten für die beiden Themen rauszuschlagen.


----------



## Litusail (28. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Nur um das klar zu stellen, das ich überhaupt keine Probleme hatte, habe ich nicht gesagt.  Aber die ließen sich in den wenigen Fällen durch vorsichtiges Säubern der DVDs lösen. Ich musste also nie den Service beanspruchen, um eine DVD zu erhalten.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zur GS oder CBS bzw. die hat so einen erst gar nicht, da muss man in das Geschäft zurück wo man sich die Zeitschrift gekauft hat, um diese umzutauschen.



Sorry aber das stimmt nicht, die GS hat serhwohl einen DVD umtausch Service. Einfach eine Mail senden und innerhalb weniger Tage hat man Ersatz.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Mai 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Sorry aber das stimmt nicht, die GS hat serhwohl einen DVD umtausch Service. Einfach eine Mail senden und innerhalb weniger Tage hat man Ersatz.


 Entschuldige, ich habe mir noch gedacht, schreib 'letzere', ich meinte die CBS, sonst hätte ich auch geschrieben 'die haben'. 
Und der von GS den ich beansprucht hatte, war hervorragend, 3 Tage später war die DVD da.


----------



## Litusail (29. Mai 2012)

Ist das Spiel eigentlich gepatcht?


----------



## ViktorEippert (29. Mai 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel eigentlich gepatcht?


 
Falls du mit "das Spiel" die Vollversion Torchlight meinst: Ja. Siehe auch hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9309178-torchlight-version.html


----------



## Enisra (29. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Falls du mit "das Spiel" die Vollversion Torchlight meinst: Ja. Siehe auch hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-zum-heft-und-zur-dvd/9309178-torchlight-version.html


 
ich glaub ja eher Alpha Protocoll, aber generell kann man sagen dass die Vollversionen idr. auf dem letzten Stand sind


----------



## Martinroessler (29. Mai 2012)

Litusail schrieb:


> Ist das Spiel eigentlich gepatcht?


 
Also die exe von Alpha Protocol hat die Versionsnummer 1.2.0.0. - also: Ja  achso und die Online-Aktivierung wurde auch entfernt...

(falls sich einer wundert, es gibt ja nur den Patch auf Version 1.1, scheinbar hat Sega für die CBS und PCG die exe nochmal angepasst und gleich 1.2 daraus gemacht)


----------



## ViktorEippert (30. Mai 2012)

Achso ja, hab mich grad in der Ausgabe geirrt. ^^
Aber im von mir verlinkten Thread stand dennoch die entscheidende Info, die Enisra korrekt wiedergegeben hat: Unsere Heftvollversionen sind eigentlich immer auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Neo282 (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Mein Alpha Protocol Problem konnte ich lösen. Ich habe die Installationsdateien aus den Verzeichnissen der DVD manuell auf meine Festplatte in ein Verzeichnis kopiert, danach die FFSJ.EXE im Verzeichnis auf der Festplatte gestartet. Dort moß man dann nur noch die cab Dateien angeben, die im Verzeichnis gesplittet sind. Das hat mit dem Installer der PC Games leider nicht so ganz geklappt. Jetzt heißt es, Spaß haben mit Alpa Protocol


----------



## Midoryu1 (30. Mai 2012)

Neo282 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Mein Alpha Protocol Problem konnte ich lösen. Ich habe die Installationsdateien aus den Verzeichnissen der DVD manuell auf meine Festplatte in ein Verzeichnis kopiert, danach die FFSJ.EXE im Verzeichnis auf der Festplatte gestartet. Dort moß man dann nur noch die cab Dateien angeben, die im Verzeichnis gesplittet sind. Das hat mit dem Installer der PC Games leider nicht so ganz geklappt. Jetzt heißt es, Spaß haben mit Alpa Protocol


 
Es wurden zwar schon mehrfach Lösungen angegeben, in verschiedenen Threads,  in diesem z.B. hier:


MisterSmith schrieb:


> "_Hier scheint jemand eine Lösung dafür gefunden zu haben._
> http://forum.pcgames.de/meinungen-z...09990-fehlerhaftes-dvd-menue.html#post9459873"


 
Aber das kann man wahrscheinlich nicht oft genug hervorheben.
Was ich also eigentlich sagen will:
Du hättest es sehr viel einfacher haben können.
Aber danke, dass Du Deinen Ansatz mit der Welt geteilt hast.
Zumal er leicht unterschiedlich ist.

Viel Spaß im Agentenleben von Michael Thornton.


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Es wurden zwar schon mehrfach Lösungen angegeben, in verschiedenen Threads,  in diesem z.B. hier:
> 
> 
> Aber das kann man wahrscheinlich nicht oft genug hervorheben.
> ...


 
Es geht ihm um die AP Installation, die wirklich mit den DVDs alleine etwas dauert. Da geht es schneller sich die .cab Dateien auf den Desktop oder so zu ziehen und mit dem Programm FFSJ das normal zu entpacken. Von DVD (wegen Lesegeschwindigkeit) dauerts mitunter 30-40min - NUR fürs "entpacken" der Daten. Danach kommt noch die Installation (15-20min).
Mein DVDfix fixt lediglich die VideoDVD, da im DVDMenu ein Eintrag falsch verlinkt wurde. (Test>Magazin und nicht Test>Test)


----------



## Midoryu1 (30. Mai 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> Es geht ihm um die AP Installation, die wirklich mit den DVDs alleine etwas dauert. Da geht es schneller sich die .cab Dateien auf den Desktop oder so zu ziehen und mit dem Programm FFSJ das normal zu entpacken. Von DVD (wegen Lesegeschwindigkeit) dauerts mitunter 30-40min - NUR fürs "entpacken" der Daten. Danach kommt noch die Installation (15-20min).
> Mein DVDfix fixt lediglich die VideoDVD, da im DVDMenu ein Eintrag falsch verlinkt wurde. (Test>Magazin und nicht Test>Test)


 
Hui, da kennt sich aber Jemand aus...
Handelte sich doch aber in jedem Fall um ein .cab-Problem?
Da war ich in meinem Leichtsinn davon ausgegangen, dass sein Problem ein ähnliches ist, wie das mit dem Menü, nur das sein Startpunkt ein anderer war, da er direkt von der CD aus installieren wollte und nicht über das Menü. 
 Am Ende ist es schnurz, Hauptsache gelöst.




Neo282 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vergeblich versucht Alpha Protocol zu installieren. Ich bekomme, kurz bevor der Kopiervorgang der 3 DVD's beendet ist, einen Fehler. Danach ist der Kopiervorgang beendet und das Spiel Installiert sich. Während der Installation kommt dann ein crc-Fehler der data2.cap.002 und die Installation bricht ab. Diesen Prozess mit dem Kopieren und Installieren habe ich schon 4 mal probiert. Es kam leider immer das gleiche Ergebnis heraus. Hat noch jemand das Problem oder gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
> MfG Stefan


 
An dieser Stelle auch ein Danke an Dich, für das Engagement bei der Fehlerbereinigung. 
Denn das fiese an diesem Internetz ist doch, dass Viele die Lösung kennen, aber nur Wenige dazu bereit sind, ihr wertvolles Wissen zu teilen.


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Mai 2012)

Midoryu schrieb:


> Hui, da kennt sich aber Jemand aus...
> Handelte sich doch aber in jedem Fall um ein .cab-Problem?
> Da war ich in meinem Leichtsinn davon ausgegangen, dass sein Problem ein ähnliches ist, wie das mit dem Menü, nur das sein Startpunkt ein anderer war, da er direkt von der CD aus installieren wollte und nicht über das Menü.
> Am Ende ist es schnurz, Hauptsache gelöst.


 
Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei.^^
Der Installer ist okay, er macht ja nichts anderes als die .cab Files einzulesen, temporär irgendwo wegzuspeichern, dann in deinen ausgewählten Ordner zu kopieren (bei mir der Desktop zB) und am Ende diese auszupacken. Die Installationsdateien sind also in den .cab Dateien versteckt. Das die .cab heißen ist dabei völlig egal, die könnten auch .rar heißen oder .pak. 
Das kann man allerdings nicht "fixen", da der Installer immer auf der DVD sucht (+ vorgegebenes Laufwerk, was man nicht wechseln kann (zB DVD1 liegt in LaufwerkA und DVD2 (nicht die rückseite, die andere, dritte DVD dann) in LaufwerkB).
Man kann das Programm (das Entpackerprogramm) einzeln nutzen, ja. Aber nicht mithelfe des "Installers" auf der DVD.
Das heißt dann, sofern es keine GUI hat (weiß ich nicht), mit der Commandline arbeiten. 

Aber egal, er hats wohl hinbekommen.


----------



## BitByter (30. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das kann immer mal passieren, aber der Service von PC Games ist da glaube ich über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Habe es selbst noch nicht machen müssen, aber vermutlich bekommt man nach einem Nachweis des Kaufs der Zeitschrift, eine Ersatz-DVD zugeschickt.
> 
> Jedenfalls hatte ich bis jetzt bei den PCG-DVDs am wenigsten Probleme, im Gegensatz zu denen von Gamestar und CBS. Aber an die Qualität von den DVDs bei Spielen reicht es nicht heran.
> 
> ...


 ganz ehrlich: die produktion ist imho wirklich nicht die beste. als ich das letzte mal nachgesehen habe, wurde die pcg in polen zumindest gedruckt. ich denke nicht, dass sich das in letzter zeit geändert hat. in polen kann man (vor allem wegen der niedrigeren personalkosten) deutlich günstiger produzieren (noch), als das in deutschland der fall ist. dafür ist die qualität auch nicht sonderlich gut. seit der verlag aktiv geld einspart, das papier gewechselt hat (jaja, das war früher deutlich schwerer) und die produktion nach polen verlagerte, habe ich öfter qualitativ minderwertige zeitschriften erhalten. da gabs es mal probleme bei der klebebindung (der kleber hat sich schön verteilt und seiten zusammengekelebt), beim falzen und zusammentragen (eselsohren nach innern der einzelnen bogenteile, so das nach dem klebebinden und dem rundumschnitt nich alles korrekt beschnitten wurde, sondern man konnte diese teile nach außen klappen und sie standen dann über) und der druck selber... naja. da läuft mal eine farbe zu, da gibt es streifen, dublieren, usw usf....
normalerweise würde ich sowas auch akzeptieren. das kommt in einer produktion schon mal vor. allerdings bekomme ich gehäuft solche hefte und sehr lange werde ich mir das nicht mehr anschauen und mein abo kündigen.
worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte: wenn das heft SO produziert wird, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es bei der dvd anders läuft...


----------



## Litusail (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hab ein Problem mit der DVD von PcGames. Und zwar lässt sich von der Alpha Protocol DVD die Seite 1 nicht lesen (DVD Laufwerk gibt merkwürdige klick Geräusche von sich). Seite zwei hingegen funktioniert ohne Probleme. Auch auf anderen Geräten funktioniert die DVD nicht. An wen muss ich mich zwecks Umtausch melden?

*Edit: Hat sich erledigt!*


----------



## Falconer75 (30. Mai 2012)

Dann grüße ich hier auch mal als Stammleser. Die nächsten 5 Monate zumindest. Dass 20 Jahre-Special ist Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Falconer75 (1. Juni 2012)

... und dafür hat sich der Kauf ganz klar gelohnt. Zwar war ich damals Leser des Schwesterheftes Amiga Games, aber für einen fetten Erinnerungsschub hat die Rückschau auf jeden Fall gesorgt. Auch der DVD-Beitrag dazu war klasse. Mal sehen, ob beim 40jährigen die jetzigen Jungspunde auch so nostalgisch-nett Auskunft geben....


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2012)

Falconer75 schrieb:


> ... und dafür hat sich der Kauf ganz klar gelohnt. Zwar war ich damals Leser des Schwesterheftes Amiga Games, aber für einen fetten Erinnerungsschub hat die Rückschau auf jeden Fall gesorgt. Auch der DVD-Beitrag dazu war klasse. Mal sehen, ob beim 40jährigen die jetzigen Jungspunde auch so nostalgisch-nett Auskunft geben....


 
Wobei es auch interesant werden könnte wo die alle in 20 Jahre sitzen werden und ob Rossi dann immer noch die Leserbriefe abwickelt


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei es auch interesant werden könnte wo die alle in 20 Jahre sitzen werden und ob Rossi dann immer noch die Leserbriefe abwickelt


 Wenn die PCG mich auch in 20 Jahren noch als Abonnent haben möchte, dann sollten sie sich darum bemühen, dass Rossi dann auch noch seiner Tätigkeit nachgeht.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2012)

In 20 Jahren ist Rossi Millionär durch den Verkauf von Kochbüchern und hat ne Kochshow auf ZDF namens "Rossi, Rührei und Rhabarber..."


----------



## Gahmuret (11. Juni 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob Herr Rossi gern seine Füße lackiert. Aber die von ihm genannten Metalldetektoren Sandalen, die er als Männer Schuhe angibt, schmücken auf dem Produktfoto, Füße einer Frau.


----------



## Gahmuret (11. Juni 2012)

Gahmuret schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob Herr Rossi gern seine Füße lackiert. Aber die von ihm genannten Metalldetektoren Sandalen, die er als Männer Schuhe angibt, schmücken auf dem Produktfoto, Füße einer Frau.


 
Das die ivys wärmer werden kann auch zum teil daran liegen, dass die DIE nichtmehr verlötet ist, sondern mit Wärmeleitpaste mit dem Heatspreader verbunden ist (und die WLP ist nichtmal eine sonderlich gute).


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2012)

Gahmuret schrieb:


> Das die ivys wärmer werden kann auch zum teil daran liegen, dass die DIE nichtmehr verlötet ist, sondern mit Wärmeleitpaste mit dem Heatspreader verbunden ist (und die WLP ist nichtmal eine sonderlich gute).


 
nur das ein Austausch gegen bessere aber auch nicht wirklich die Über-Verbesserung bringt


----------



## Gahmuret (11. Juni 2012)

aber immerhin ein wenig, finde es schade das sie nicht verlötet sind.


----------



## Enisra (11. Juni 2012)

Gahmuret schrieb:


> aber immerhin ein wenig, finde es schade das sie nicht verlötet sind.


 
ja ne, aber für die 5°C riskieren den Prozessor kaputt zu machen?
Dann lieber etwas mehr Geld in nen besseren Kühler investieren


----------



## DanyTheKing (18. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute sry wenn ich ma so blöd Frage aba wo ist die 4. cab Datei O.o hab alles rüber gezogen aufn Pc starte die Installation funktioniert auch alles ganz easy aber dann so kurz vor dem Ende kommt ich soll Disk 0 einlegen wegen der 4. cab Datei nun dacht ich ist eine der beiden CD hab sie von vorn und hinten eingelegt und auch durchsucht. Ergebnis ist das ich bald verzweifel  könnte mir pls jemand helfen? Danke


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juni 2012)

DanyTheKing schrieb:


> Hey Leute sry wenn ich ma so blöd Frage aba wo ist die 4. cab Datei O.o hab alles rüber gezogen aufn Pc starte die Installation funktioniert auch alles ganz easy aber dann so kurz vor dem Ende kommt ich soll Disk 0 einlegen wegen der 4. cab Datei nun dacht ich ist eine der beiden CD hab sie von vorn und hinten eingelegt und auch durchsucht. Ergebnis ist das ich bald verzweifel  könnte mir pls jemand helfen? Danke


 Es sind zwei Cab Dateien auf den DVDs, wenn man die mit z. B. 7-Zip entpackt, gelangt man zu den Cab Dateien die zur Installation benötigt werden.

In dem Bereich 'Meinungen zum Heft/DVD' wird das glaube ich dort in einem Thread genauer und besser erklärt.


----------



## DeltaVII (27. Juni 2012)

hi

ich hab es leider verpasst mir diese zeitung zu holen. kann ich diese als DVD version nachkaufen?

mfg,

DeltaVII


----------



## Enisra (27. Juni 2012)

DeltaVII schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab es leider verpasst mir diese zeitung zu holen. kann ich diese als DVD version nachkaufen?
> 
> ...


 
Müsste eigentlich gehen, wobei ich es jetzt hier nicht finde
Aber was auch eine Möglichkeit wäre, einfach mal bei nem Händler der die PCG führt nachfragen ob der nicht noch ein Exemplar auf Lager hat


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2012)

DeltaVII schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich hab es leider verpasst mir diese zeitung zu holen. kann ich diese als DVD version nachkaufen?
> 
> ...



Das geht. Computec hat ja dafür einen eigenen Shop: Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCG


----------

